# Fuori da internet non c'è gloria.



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2015)

*Fuori da internet non c'è gloria.*

Ma internet non esiste.
Sono secoli che cerchiamo un modo per connetterci ma, probabilmente, ci siamo persi nel deserto.
Noi siamo qui, piaccia o non piaccia, siamo un campione in quanto comunità virtuale. Possiamo smentire l'assunto iniziale oppure confermarlo.
Voi che  dite?


----------



## brenin (3 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma internet non esiste.
> Sono secoli che cerchiamo un modo per connetterci ma, probabilmente, ci siamo persi nel deserto.
> Noi siamo qui, piaccia o non piaccia, siamo un campione in quanto comunità virtuale. Possiamo smentire l'assunto iniziale oppure confermarlo.
> Voi che  dite?


Fuori da internet non c'è gloria : se ti riferivi essenzialmente a questo non sono d'accordo. Ma molto probabilmente non ho capito cosa intendi esattamente.....


----------



## banshee (3 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma internet non esiste.
> Sono secoli che cerchiamo un modo per connetterci ma, probabilmente, ci siamo persi nel deserto.
> Noi siamo qui, piaccia o non piaccia, siamo un campione in quanto comunità virtuale. Possiamo smentire l'assunto iniziale oppure confermarlo.
> Voi che  dite?


io sono abbastanza d'accordo, se ho capito quello che intendi.  

internet è un non luogo in cui si può essere altro rispetto a ciò che siamo, ma non esistendo come luogo fisico ciò che viene creato dentro esso fuori non c'è..e quindi la gloria virtuale rimane nel non luogo...


----------



## Spot (3 Novembre 2015)

..io credo...
di non aver capito.


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma internet non esiste.
> Sono secoli che cerchiamo un modo per connetterci ma, probabilmente, ci siamo persi nel deserto.
> Noi siamo qui, piaccia o non piaccia, siamo un campione in quanto comunità virtuale. Possiamo smentire l'assunto iniziale oppure confermarlo.
> Voi che  dite?


Io sono convinta che - semplicemente - noi siamo sempre connessi, da sempre. E la connessione non è necessariamente MAI STATA solo fisica.
E' nella nostra natura esserlo.
Finché non si sono percepite le distanze, anche quelle siderali, non si è fatto presente il bisogno di superarle e quindi la ricerca di strumenti per farlo.

Siamo connessi dalla conoscenza reciproca, dai legami di sangue, dall'affetto, dal bisogno di calore umano, dai gusti comuni, dalle nostre menti che si plasmano vicendevolmente.

Questa comunità virtuale è la testimonianza che la connessione esiste e che internet è solo uno dei modi, nemmeno il migliore, vorrei dire.


----------



## brenin (3 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io sono abbastanza d'accordo, se ho capito quello che intendi.
> 
> internet è un non luogo in cui si può essere altro rispetto a ciò che siamo, ma non esistendo come luogo fisico ciò che viene creato dentro esso fuori non c'è..e quindi la gloria virtuale rimane nel non luogo...


ma se si può essere altro rispetto a ciò che realmente siamo, che senso ha "rincorrere" o cercare la gloria virtuale ? O forse si intende di cercare in rete quei consensi ( magari essendo "altri" rispetto a quello che siamo nel reale) che non abbiamo nella vita reale ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io sono abbastanza d'accordo, se ho capito quello che intendi.
> 
> internet è un non luogo in cui si può essere altro rispetto a ciò che siamo, ma non esistendo come luogo fisico ciò che viene creato dentro esso fuori non c'è..e quindi la gloria virtuale rimane nel non luogo...



É un aspetto ma non il solo. Noi ci chiamiamo individui perché facciamo parte di un tutto. Dovremmo essere connessi. Internet é uno strumento di connessione, una occasione unica. Ma la manchiamo. Ognuno costruisce una sua vetrina per farsi conoscere. Ma non è interessato a conoscere l'altro. Cadiamo nella trappola di costruire dei simulacri che possano essere oggetto di adorazione e manchiamo la vera gloria.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma internet non esiste.
> Sono secoli che cerchiamo un modo per connetterci ma, probabilmente, ci siamo persi nel deserto.
> Noi siamo qui, piaccia o non piaccia, siamo un campione in quanto comunità virtuale. Possiamo smentire l'assunto iniziale oppure confermarlo.
> Voi che  dite?


Ne fuori, ne dentro direi. Diciamo che internet si presta alle illusioni, si crea un personaggio e lo si fa vivere, non si acquista comunque Gloria ma ad alcuni piace pensarlo. Nella vita reale la gloria non è contemplata. Utopia.  Se non avessi capito una mazza del tuo discorso, fa finta di nulla


----------



## banshee (3 Novembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> ma se si può essere altro rispetto a ciò che realmente siamo, che senso ha "rincorrere" o cercare la gloria virtuale ? O forse si intende di cercare in rete quei consensi ( magari essendo "altri" rispetto a quello che siamo nel reale) che non abbiamo nella vita reale ?


esattamente :up:

in rete ci si può costruire un personaggio fittizio, un'identità diversa da quella del mondo reale. a volte può differire in piccola parte, a volte si può semplicemente omettere alcune cose per mostrarsi "migliori", altre volte ci si costruisce un personaggio partendo da zero. per mostrarsi, come vetrina, per sfogo, per cercare consensi.

quest'ultima casistica su Twitter la vedo moltissimo. Twitter ti permette l'iscrizione solo con una mail e ci si segue senza conoscersi, solo per interessi comuni.

followo tanti utenti su twitter che non si mostrano come persone ma come identità costruite, chi per cazzeggio, chi per appartenenza politica, chi per ideologie alte...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> esattamente :up:
> 
> in rete ci si può costruire un personaggio fittizio, un'identità diversa da quella del mondo reale. a volte può differire in piccola parte, a volte si può semplicemente omettere alcune cose per mostrarsi "migliori", altre volte ci si costruisce un personaggio partendo da zero. per mostrarsi, come vetrina, per sfogo, per cercare consensi.
> 
> ...



Io conosco pure gente che ci rimorchia alla grandissima. Quindi la gloria é questo? Popolarità?


----------



## banshee (3 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io conosco pure gente che ci rimorchia alla grandissima. Quindi la gloria é questo? Popolarità?


anche io ne conosco, avoglia! per me no. per me la vera gloria è conoscere se stessi (1), riuscire a essere sempre se stessi (2) e cercare di conoscere gli altri (3).. fuori e dentro internet..!


----------



## Spot (3 Novembre 2015)

Ora vi seguo.
A me non sembra che la cosa differisca molto dalle dinamiche dei gruppi di persone "non virtuali".
Il desiderio di connessione e vicinanza e il bisogno di autoaffermazione si mischiano e si confondono. Spesso.

La conoscenza dell'altro è una cosa un po' diversa, almeno dal mio punto di vista. Conoscere significa in qualche modo assorbire, avere a che fare con sè stessi e modificarsi tramite l'altro.

Sono due livelli diversi. E direi che dipendono molto l'uno dall'altro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2015)

C'è chi ha fatto un paragone che in parte ho ripreso tra il modo sciocco e fatuo di utilizzare internet per i rapporti umani ed il comportamento del popolo di Israele mentre Mosè era ad una riunioncina impegnativa... Ma allora, senza una guida, ci perdiamo così facilmente perché abbiamo paura di restare soli?


----------



## Alessandra (3 Novembre 2015)

In che senso senza una guida ci perdiamo. ..? 
Non capisco. ...

Per quanto riguarda l'aspetto di crearsi un personaggio. ...Diciamo che internet facilita e ci si puó inventare completamente. ..poi I nodi, a volte,  vengono comunque al pettine. ...
Del resto anche nel mondo "reale" ci sono tante persone che fingono di essere diverse da quello che realmente sono. ...


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> In che senso senza una guida ci perdiamo. ..?
> Non capisco. ...
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'aspetto di crearsi un personaggio. ...Diciamo che internet facilita e ci si puó inventare completamente. ..poi I nodi, a volte,  vengono comunque al pettine. ...
> Del resto anche nel mondo "reale" ci sono tante persone che fingono di essere diverse da quello che realmente sono. ...


Che si possa, lo capisco. Ma .... perché?


----------



## free (3 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> É un aspetto ma non il solo. Noi ci chiamiamo individui perché facciamo parte di un tutto. Dovremmo essere connessi. Internet é uno strumento di connessione, una occasione unica. Ma la manchiamo. *Ognuno costruisce una sua vetrina per farsi conoscere. *Ma non è interessato a conoscere l'altro. Cadiamo nella trappola di costruire dei simulacri che possano essere oggetto di adorazione e manchiamo la vera gloria.


credo se si usano i social, che io non uso, mi basta la vita social che ho 
per me il forum è come quando guardi un film, magari dell'orrore, e vorresti che l'attore che ti piace scappasse da quella porta o sparasse per primo, invece di...insomma tipo un film interattivo
la vera gloria non ho ben capito cosa sia


----------



## Spot (3 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> C'è chi ha fatto un paragone che in parte ho ripreso tra il modo sciocco e fatuo di utilizzare internet per i rapporti umani ed il comportamento del popolo di Israele mentre Mosè era ad una riunioncina impegnativa... Ma allora, senza una guida, ci perdiamo così facilmente perché abbiamo paura di restare soli?


Sì, anche.
Ma ci sono anche altre paure, immagino. Tipo quella di scoprirsi deboli e fallaci.
Internet è uno strumento molto mediato, quindi ancor più pericoloso e soggetto a falsificazioni.

Il discorso della guida non lo capisco. Ci si corregge in continuazione da soli, anche dopo una falsificazione.


----------



## spleen (3 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma internet non esiste.
> Sono secoli che cerchiamo un modo per connetterci ma, probabilmente, ci siamo persi nel deserto.
> Noi siamo qui, piaccia o non piaccia, siamo un campione in quanto comunità virtuale. Possiamo smentire l'assunto iniziale oppure confermarlo.
> Voi che  dite?


Che il virtuale potrebbe potenziare a dismisura la nostra voglia di apparire a scapito di quello che effettivamente siamo e viviamo. Non molto tempo fa' girava un video che mostrava il confronto, la differenza tra quello che le persone raccontavano e postavano su FB e quello che vivevano in realtà, ovviamente esagerando ma la cosa era indicativa di come pressochè tutti, più o meno lo facessero. Credo però che alla lunga venga sempre fuori quello che siamo, quello che viviamo dentro.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Che il virtuale potrebbe potenziare a dismisura la nostra voglia di apparire a scapito di quello che effettivamente siamo e viviamo. Non molto tempo fa' girava un video che mostrava il confronto, la differenza tra quello che le persone raccontavano e postavano su FB e quello che vivevano in realtà, ovviamente esagerando ma la cosa era indicativa di come pressochè tutti, più o meno lo facessero. Credo però che alla lunga venga sempre fuori quello che siamo, quello che viviamo dentro.


Concordo. Esistono le persone e non i personaggi. I personaggi esistono solo nella fiction.

Anche i personaggi famosi sono persone e non reggono i personaggi costruiti.


----------



## passante (3 Novembre 2015)

io devo ancora capire la domanda. 

:singleeye:


----------



## Spot (3 Novembre 2015)

Comunque io FB, a differenza di molti social, è strutturato per essere una vetrina.

Io ci sto praticamente sempre, ma ho poca simpatia per come viene utilizzato. Uno strumento da rimorchio dei più beceri.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Comunque io FB, a differenza di molti social, è strutturato per essere una vetrina.
> 
> Io ci sto praticamente sempre, ma ho poca simpatia per come viene utilizzato. Uno strumento da rimorchio dei più beceri.


Ma solo a me nessuno mi ha mai broccolato su FB???
A parte che ho il profilo blindato


----------



## Divì (4 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma solo a me nessuno mi ha mai broccolato su FB???
> A parte che ho il profilo blindato


Il motivo sarà quello .... Hanno broccolato pure me!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Il motivo sarà quello .... Hanno broccolato pure me!


Che faccio? Sblocco?


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> É un aspetto ma non il solo. Noi ci chiamiamo individui perché facciamo parte di un tutto. Dovremmo essere connessi. Internet é uno strumento di connessione, una occasione unica. Ma la manchiamo. Ognuno costruisce una sua vetrina per farsi conoscere. Ma non è interessato a conoscere l'altro. Cadiamo nella trappola di costruire dei simulacri che possano essere oggetto di adorazione e manchiamo la vera gloria.


Non sono d'accordo. Ci sono tante persone che usano la rete e non mettono su nessuna vetrina... nè social, nè altre mostre virtuali. 
Internet è un'occasione unica di conoscenza e approfondimento. E' fondamentalmente solo uno strumento in più... e come ogni strumento può essere usato nel modo più utile o più idiota.


----------



## Tessa (4 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma solo a me nessuno mi ha mai broccolato su FB???
> A parte che ho il profilo blindato


Idem. Non mi calcola nessuno. 
Anche io profilo visibile solo agli amici. 
Sono convinta che se non vuoi rotture di palle si puo'. Dipende da come ti poni.


----------



## Divì (4 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Ci sono tante persone che usano la rete e non mettono su nessuna vetrina... nè social, nè altre mostre virtuali.
> Internet è un'occasione unica di conoscenza e approfondimento. E' fondamentalmente solo uno strumento in più... e come ogni strumento può essere usato nel modo più utile o più idiota.


Io credo che ci sia una ragione in entrambe le posizioni: sono convinta che internet *come strumento *sia un'occasione mancata di ampliare le connessioni in modo significativo, ma anche che nel magma di gente idiota ci sia chi ne ha compreso la portata e ne fa un uso intelligente.


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Io credo che ci sia una ragione in entrambe le posizioni: sono convinta che internet *come strumento *sia un'occasione mancata di ampliare le connessioni in modo significativo, ma anche che nel magma di gente idiota ci sia chi ne ha compreso la portata e ne fa un uso intelligente.


perchè mancata... chi vuole ampliare conoscenza e connessioni la sfrutta sicuramente.


----------



## Divì (4 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> perchè mancata... chi vuole ampliare conoscenza e connessioni la sfrutta sicuramente.


Stiamo dicendo quasi la stessa cosa ....


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Stiamo dicendo quasi la stessa cosa ....


colpa di internet


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Il motivo sarà quello .... Hanno broccolato pure me!


Certo che è quello il motivo


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2015)

Il progresso tecnologico  ha portato a semplificare la comunicazione tra individui,
Il telefono eliminava il corpo, la gestualità, la mimica e lasciava la voce.
Internet ha cancellato la voce e dato corpo ai soli pensieri.
Eliminando 2/3 degli strumenti di cui disponiamo per comunicare quello che rimane è una macedonia di essere, voler essere, istinti primitivi.
Internet non migliora la comunicazione, a dispetto di quello che si dice, non è uno strumento in più.
E' un azzeramento delle potenzialità dell'individuo, banalizzato in una specie di essenza basica in cui è il pensiero che domina, senza essere mai persona.
Fuori da internet c'è tutto.
Ci sono le emozioni le sensazioni l'affettività i ricordi la gestualità gli odori i sapori.
Internet è una gabbia comunicativa, che apparentemente semplifica, praticamente impoverisce.


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Il progresso tecnologico  ha portato a semplificare la comunicazione tra individui,
> Il telefono eliminava il corpo, la gestualità, la mimica e lasciava la voce.
> Internet ha cancellato la voce e dato corpo ai soli pensieri.
> Eliminando 2/3 degli strumenti di cui disponiamo per comunicare quello che rimane è una macedonia di essere, voler essere, istinti primitivi.
> ...


ma quando mai... lo diventa solo se lo fai diventare così.


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Il progresso tecnologico  ha portato a semplificare la comunicazione tra individui,
> Il telefono eliminava il corpo, la gestualità, la mimica e lasciava la voce.
> Internet ha cancellato la voce e dato corpo ai soli pensieri.
> Eliminando 2/3 degli strumenti di cui disponiamo per comunicare quello che rimane è una macedonia di essere, voler essere, istinti primitivi.
> ...


Non è questione di migliorare. L'interazione dal vivo non si può sostituire né perfezionare con altri mezzi.
Internet facilita. Su altre cose. Esempio banale, le distanze geografiche.


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma solo a me nessuno mi ha mai broccolato su FB???
> A parte che ho il profilo blindato


mai nemmeno a me :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Esistono le persone e non i personaggi. I personaggi esistono solo nella fiction.
> 
> Anche i personaggi famosi sono persone e non reggono i personaggi costruiti.


ma posto questo, allora secondo te, se io sono in un modo nella vita reale e mi costruisco un'immagine di me diversa in un forum, in un social etc non mi sto costruendo un personaggio?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> mai nemmeno a me :rotfl:


A me questa cosa inquieta...non so a te


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me questa cosa inquieta...non so a te



io credo di aver fatto qualche manovra per cui se mi cerchi per nome e cognome nemmeno compaio :rotfl: cioè tipo invisibile proprio :rotfl: quando faccio amicizia con qualcuno devo sempre cercarlo io.. e non so nemmeno come si levi sta cosa:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io credo di aver fatto qualche manovra per cui se mi cerchi per nome e cognome nemmeno compaio :rotfl: cioè tipo invisibile proprio :rotfl: quando faccio amicizia con qualcuno devo sempre cercarlo io.. e non so nemmeno come si levi sta cosa:rotfl:


Anche io ho questa impostazione ed è voluta. Quindi mi sto lamentando di una cosa che ho fatto in modo che non accadesse altrimenti avrei la fila:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io ho questa impostazione ed è voluta. Quindi mi sto lamentando di una cosa che ho fatto in modo che non accadesse altrimenti avrei la fila:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ah no io no, io pasticcio un sacco con queste cose.. e non avrei la fila comunque   fb lo uso solo per le scempiaggini quindi il mio profilo non attirerebbe molto :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah no io no, io pasticcio un sacco con queste cose.. *e non avrei la fila comunque *  fb lo uso solo per le scempiaggini quindi il mio profilo non attirerebbe molto :rotfl::rotfl:


Non l'avrei nemmeno con 10  profili aperti....serena 
comuqnue uso Fb pochissimo. Al massimo quando sono in giro e voglio condividere qualche foto. Mie ne metto pochissime (vengo ancora peggio di come sono in foto ). Ma proprio perchè non voglio condividere con chi non mi conosce possono vedere solo gli amici e nemmeno gli amici di amici. E ti dirò di più alcune volte seleziono anche tra gli amici chi può vedere


----------



## free (4 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Ci sono tante persone che usano la rete e non mettono su nessuna vetrina... nè social, nè altre mostre virtuali.
> Internet è un'occasione unica di conoscenza e approfondimento. E' fondamentalmente solo uno strumento in più... e come ogni strumento può essere usato nel modo più utile o più idiota.


anche secondo me
internet è utilissimo e trovo quasi tutto senza dover impazzire per uffici etc., le e mail hanno ormai sostituito il fax e poi sono iscritta a fisconline e faccio un sacco di documenti fiscali ufficiali online, molto comodo, lo consiglio
tutto il resto per me è un di più, uno svago


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah no io no, io pasticcio un sacco con queste cose.. e non avrei la fila comunque   fb lo uso solo per le scempiaggini quindi il mio profilo non attirerebbe molto :rotfl::rotfl:


Guarda che basta un primo piano in cui non sei cessa. 
E non parlo solo di estranei. Conoscenti, magari. 
Ma anche persone che ti contano i like che ricevi. O tutto quello che pubblichi.

..a me è capitato di venir broccolata molto a causa di un paio di cose sceme che avevo fatto e pubblicato per sfizio.

Comunque. Se vuoi ti broccolo io su fb.


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non l'avrei nemmeno con 10  profili aperti....serena
> comuqnue uso Fb pochissimo. Al massimo quando sono in giro e voglio condividere qualche foto. Mie ne metto pochissime (vengo ancora peggio di come sono in foto ). Ma proprio perchè non voglio condividere con chi non mi conosce possono vedere solo gli amici e nemmeno gli amici di amici. E ti dirò di più alcune volte seleziono anche tra gli amici chi può vedere


ti capisco, io non lo uso quasi più, lo mantengo per stare in contatto con gli amici e mettere qualche foto  (tipo la mia amica truccatrice mi ha truccata per Halloween, ho messo le foto per farle pubblicità) oppure per i gruppi o che.

ma non mi piace. intanto nelle pagine pubbliche vedo degli scazzi e degli scannamenti che qua a confronto siamo minipony ponosi intorno all'arcobaleno  secondo poi, ormai è diventato o una vetrina di mille mila selfie per farsi vedere o di modi per farsi le ripicche. 

anzi, lo uso talmente poco che ancora ho le foto con il mio ex. che dovrei peraltro cancellare.


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma internet non esiste.
> Sono secoli che cerchiamo un modo per connetterci ma, probabilmente, ci siamo persi nel deserto.
> Noi siamo qui, piaccia o non piaccia, siamo un campione in quanto comunità virtuale. Possiamo smentire l'assunto iniziale oppure confermarlo.
> Voi che  dite?


Ciononostante Internet esiste.
E' una forma collaterale di comunicazione ed una fantasmagoria di superuomini allo stesso tempo.
Quello che c'è di là da un passo non interessa, come non interessa se si cammina per strada, se si è seduti al tavolino di un bar o mentre si fa la fila alla cassa del supermercato, con la differenza che in Internet i passi sono lunghissimi.
E' facile sembrare qualcuno di importante per il solo fatto di esserci sempre e costantemente, quasi che la quantità facesse le veci della qualità.
Si sa poi che, almeno per i comuni umani, non c'è una cornucopia sempre piena di novità, di cose intelligenti o spiritose cui attingere e colle quali trastullare senza soluzione di continuità i perdigiorno ottusi e sciocchi, quindi bisogna giocoforza ricorrere ad altro.
E quando si finisce ciò che si ha e ciò che si è, altro non resta che prendere a prestito ciò che non si ha e ciò che non si è, il che non è che sia neppure una brutta cosa a ben vedere, almeno fintantoché riusciamo a padroneggiare la situazione.
Marchiare gli altri come veri o falsi è fondamentalmente una sciocchezza, così come lo è scambiare l'ineducazione per spontaneità e la cortesia per insincerità.
Essere sempre e comunque uguali a sé stessi è più segno di grettezza che genuinità e quasi sempre fa il paio con un uso perlomeno distorto dell'intelligenza.
D'altro canto, qui, come in molti altri contesti sociali, ma qui con molta molta più facilità, l'essere riconosciuti e riconoscibili va a braccetto con l'autoaffermazione spicciola ed un certo senso di rivalsa nei confronti delle proprie miserie umane.
In questi termini è un formidabile antistress, tipo una palla di gommapiuma rosa larga due metri da stringere furiosamente con tutti i quattro arti fino a ridurre lei a coriandoli ed il nostro nervoso a salubre sfinimento.
"Se poi, per arrivare in alto, c'è bisogno di arrampicarsi su pile di cadaveri virtuali, chissene..."
Questo pensano o percepiscono, anche inconsciamente, quelli che ci sguazzano "tanto che male può fare..."
Già, un posto che non esiste non può far male.
Un posto che non esiste.


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

Io lo uso molto per lavoro. Ma appunto c'é da stare attenti a contenuti e cose visualizzabili.


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Guarda che basta un primo piano in cui non sei cessa.
> E non parlo solo di estranei. Conoscenti, magari.
> Ma anche persone che ti contano i like che ricevi. O tutto quello che pubblichi.
> 
> ...


uh il tuo broccolamento lo gradirei 

non lo sopporto FB... seriamente. 

1) non sopporto quando qualcuno mi chiede: ma non hai letto quello che ho scritto?

NO, non l'ho letto, non vivo attaccata alla home :rotfl:

2) non sopporto la conta dei like
3) non sopporto chi si tagga ovunque in qualunque occasione e ti tagga senza chiedertelo

I LOVE TWITTER :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> uh il tuo broccolamento lo gradirei
> 
> non lo sopporto FB... seriamente.
> 
> ...


3) io ho bloccato anche i tag. Mi arriva l'avviso che mi hanno taggato e decido io se pubblicarli


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non è questione di migliorare. L'interazione dal vivo non si può sostituire né perfezionare con altri mezzi.
> Internet facilita. Su altre cose. Esempio banale, le distanze geografiche.


Ma alla fine le distanze restano.
Posso entrare in rapporti con una persona che vive in Sicilia o nel Lazio però poi alla fine rimarranno sempre dei chilometri tra me e lei.
E la comunicazione on line non mi basta.
E' un passatempo, ma non è sufficiente.
Sempre se parliamo di tempo libero, si intende, e non di rapporti professionali.
Fuori da internet c'è tutto, e tanto.
Non considero un upgrade della mia vita avere tanti amici su FB.
Al limite mi fanno passare il tempo in bagno.


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> 3) io ho bloccato anche i tag. Mi arriva l'avviso che mi hanno taggato e decido io se pubblicarli



anche io, però tipo se amica x è amica mia e del mio ex e pubblica robe dove ci sono io, la vede anche lui anche se io non ho accettato.. e stando in una situazione delicata (prima) avevo chiesto "per favore evitate" e questa invece MUORE se non mette tutto online SUBITO.. ci ho discusso ovviamente :carneval:

ah:

4) le vignette del "BeLla Ma StRoNza" "donna guerriera" e tutte le varie menate sulle citazioni di Marilyn Monroe :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma alla fine le distanze restano.
> Posso entrare in rapporti con una persona che vive in Sicilia o nel Lazio però poi alla fine rimarranno sempre dei chilometri tra me e lei.
> E la comunicazione on line non mi basta.
> E' un passatempo, ma non è sufficiente.
> ...


Non si parlava di facebook ma di internet... che è una cosa un po' diversa. Poi hai ragione a dire che la comunicazione online non ti basta, ci mancherebbe... ma è come parlare dei mezzi di trasporto e parlarne male in generale, solo perchè con la bicicletta non puoi arrivare a New York


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma internet non esiste.
> Sono secoli che cerchiamo un modo per connetterci ma, probabilmente, ci siamo persi nel deserto.
> Noi siamo qui, piaccia o non piaccia, siamo un campione in quanto comunità virtuale. Possiamo smentire l'assunto iniziale oppure confermarlo.
> Voi che  dite?


Il forum quindi quella connessione che ci fa diventare una comunità dovrebbe servire per guardarsi attraverso gli occhi degli altri. Questo per quanto mi riguarda visto che le motivazioni originarie si sono esaurite. 

A parte il fatto che mi piace scherzare con quelle persone con cui ho instaurato una certa simpatia.


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il forum quindi quella connessione che ci fa diventare una comunità dovrebbe servire per guardarsi attraverso gli occhi degli altri. Questo per quanto mi riguarda visto che le motivazioni originarie si sono esaurite.
> 
> A parte il fatto che mi piace scherzare con quelle persone con cui ho instaurato una certa simpatia.


bravo Clà


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non si parlava di facebook ma di internet... che è una cosa un po' diversa. Poi hai ragione a dire che la comunicazione online non ti basta, ci mancherebbe... ma è come parlare dei mezzi di trasporto e parlarne male in generale, solo perchè con la bicicletta non puoi arrivare a New York


Mezzi di trasporto e mezzi di comunicazione sono due cose diverse, non si possono paragonare.
I mezzi di trasporto sono sempre fisici. Internet no. 
Facebook è solo uno dei tanti social network di internet.
Questo forum è uno degli altri.
Ma il metodo alla base è sempre lo stesso.
Ridurre la comunicazione dell'uomo a solo espressione del pensiero.
A tante persone questo basta. Ci sono tanti individui che trovano soddisfazione on line alla propria necessità di socializzare e di esprimersi. Spesso li individui tra i giovani.
Cosa si può pensare di persone che hanno centinaia di amici on line e poi passano le serate a scrivere sui forum?
O a chattare?
E perché abbiamo messo in secondo piano la comunicazione "fisica" rispetto a quella del pensiero?
Il nostro corpo è così poco necessario? 
Paradossalmente la dicotomia anima/corpo, con evidente preferenza della prima rispetto al secondo, che è alla base della nostra cultura post cristianesimo, trova la massima espressione proprio con internet.
Il corpo sparisce, resta l'anima. O quel che si vuole rappresentare della nostra anima.
Ma quanto è difficile conoscere una persona on line?
Quanti dubbi prima di arrivare a capire chi è?
Manca tanto, troppo, dell'individuo, qui.
Giusto per rispondere al titolo del thread.
La gloria fuori non c'è. Perché se di un individuo completo estrai solo il pensiero, non avrai un individuo in alcun caso.


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> uh il tuo broccolamento lo gradirei
> 
> non lo sopporto FB... seriamente.
> 
> ...


Lo farei volentieri 

Comunque io per la prima volta ho letto E CAPITO un post di Rabarbaro.
Cazzerola.


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Lo farei volentieri
> 
> Comunque io per la prima volta ho letto E CAPITO un post di Rabarbaro.
> Cazzerola.


dove??? ha scritto Rab? io me lo sono perso  spè cerco...


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> .
> A tante persone questo basta. Ci sono tanti individui che trovano soddisfazione on line alla propria necessità di socializzare e di esprimersi. Spesso li individui tra i giovani.


Questa secondo me è un'illusione. Tua.


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dove??? ha scritto Rab? io me lo sono perso  spè cerco...


Aspetta....



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciononostante Internet esiste.
> E' una forma collaterale di comunicazione ed una fantasmagoria di superuomini allo stesso tempo.
> Quello che c'è di là da un passo non interessa, come non interessa se si  cammina per strada, se si è seduti al tavolino di un bar o mentre si fa  la fila alla cassa del supermercato, con la differenza che in Internet i  passi sono lunghissimi.
> E' facile sembrare qualcuno di importante per il solo fatto di esserci  sempre e costantemente, quasi che la quantità facesse le veci della  qualità.
> ...


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Mezzi di trasporto e mezzi di comunicazione sono due cose diverse, non si possono paragonare.
> I mezzi di trasporto sono sempre fisici. Internet no.
> Facebook è solo uno dei tanti social network di internet.
> Questo forum è uno degli altri.
> ...


Ma perchè generalizzi così? Guarda che tanta gente che sta su internet non si riduce ad ameba umana... si può stare su un forum e nonostante questo avere un'appagante vita sociale. La rete è solo uno strumento che ti da varie opportunità... sta a te saper cogliere quelle più vicine al tuo modo d'essere.
Ognuno di noi è diverso... io non sto su fb nè su twitter, non uso uozzap, ma sono felice delle opportunità che la tecnologia apre.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma perchè generalizzi così? Gu*arda che tanta gente che sta su internet non si riduce ad ameba umana... si può stare su un forum e nonostante questo avere un'appagante vita sociale.* La rete è solo uno strumento che ti da varie opportunità... sta a te saper cogliere quelle più vicine al tuo modo d'essere.
> Ognuno di noi è diverso... io non sto su fb nè su twitter, non uso uozzap, ma sono felice delle opportunità che la tecnologia apre.


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma perchè generalizzi così? *Guarda che tanta gente che sta su internet non si riduce ad ameba umana... si può stare su un forum e nonostante questo avere un'appagante vita sociale.* La rete è solo uno strumento che ti da varie opportunità... sta a te saper cogliere quelle più vicine al tuo modo d'essere.
> Ognuno di noi è diverso... io non sto su fb nè su twitter, non uso uozzap, ma sono felice delle opportunità che la tecnologia apre.


quoto tutto! io ho FB, ho Twitter e sto qui sopra ma ho un fidanzato, gruppo di amici storici, amici universitari, amici del lavoro.....


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma perchè generalizzi così? Guarda che tanta gente che sta su internet non si riduce ad ameba umana... si può stare su un forum e nonostante questo avere un'appagante vita sociale. La rete è solo uno strumento che ti da varie opportunità... sta a te saper cogliere quelle più vicine al tuo modo d'essere.
> Ognuno di noi è diverso... io non sto su fb nè su twitter, non uso uozzap, ma sono felice delle opportunità che la tecnologia apre.


Estremizzazione.
Sono d'accordo. Quando si tratta di certi strumenti mi sembra inutile la demonizzazione quanto l'esaltazione.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Questa secondo me è un'illusione. Tua.


No, sono studi sulle problematiche emerse tra le nuove generazioni nate con i social network.
Di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto tutto! io ho FB, ho Twitter e sto qui sopra ma ho un fidanzato, gruppo di amici storici, amici universitari, amici del lavoro.....


IDEM


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> bravo Clà


Desidererei un bacino ...

Gli dici a nob che è stato aperto un treddì di auguri, PER LUI. e CHE ASPETTIAMO NON DICO UN GRAZIE MA ALMENO UN CAFFE'.


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> No, sono studi sulle problematiche emerse tra le nuove generazioni nate con i social network.
> Di cosa stiamo parlando?


Allora cita gli studi di cui parli.
Io posso dire che non vedo giovani che esauriscono la loro necessità di espressione con internet.
Vedo un abuso nel suo utilizzo, ma la questione è più complicata.


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto tutto! io ho FB, ho Twitter e sto qui sopra ma ho un fidanzato, gruppo di amici storici, amici universitari, amici del lavoro.....


Io non ho amici. Ma sono cessa e le cesse non possono socializzare normalmente


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Desidererei un bacino ...
> 
> Gli dici a nob che è stato aperto un treddì di auguri, PER LUI. e CHE ASPETTIAMO NON DICO UN GRAZIE MA ALMENO UN CAFFE'.


bello zzùù mio tesoruccio :bacissimo: baciuzzo a te!!

si aspetta che glielo dico....

Mr Noooob hanno fatto un 3d per te!! :carneval:


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io non ho amici. *Ma sono cessa* e le cesse non possono socializzare normalmente


non ci credo manco un po' mi spiace  

poi con noi socializzi normalmente....

ah ma noi non siamo normali, è vero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Allora cita gli studi di cui parli.
> Io posso dire che non vedo giovani che esauriscono la loro necessità di espressione con internet.
> Vedo un abuso nel suo utilizzo, ma la questione è più complicata.


Mio figlio adolescente vive al cellulare. Quando è in casa e non lo faccio uscire però 
Appena apro la porta fugge dai suoi amici con cui ama relazionarsi di persona.
Molto più "pericolosi" i videogiochi che la comunicazione  su internet. Sono OT?


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Aspetta....


ok ho capito anche io!! :up: daje avanti tutta !!


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma perchè generalizzi così? Guarda che tanta gente che sta su internet non si riduce ad ameba umana... si può stare su un forum e nonostante questo avere un'appagante vita sociale. La rete è solo uno strumento che ti da varie opportunità... sta a te saper cogliere quelle più vicine al tuo modo d'essere.
> Ognuno di noi è diverso... io non sto su fb nè su twitter, non uso uozzap, ma sono felice delle opportunità che la tecnologia apre.



Lo dici a me che sto sui forum da quando sono nati... lo so benissimo.
Tu stai esprimendo la tua visione personale, io sto tentando di vedere l'impatto sociale della rete e dei social network che c'è, non si può negare.
O vogliamo continuare a ripeterci che questo è "solo" uno strumento?
Quanto tempo passano i ragazzi oggi sui social network?
In chat?
Quanto è importante per loro l'essere connessi?
Bssta prendere una metro per vedere che tutti guardano il proprio cellulare.
Tanti hanno modificato il proprio modo di interagire con l'esterno.
Non è una critica ma una constatazione.
Dobbiamo continuare a ripeterci che tanto è solo uno strumento come la bicicletta?
Anche l'auto ha cambiato il mondo. Ora internet lo sta facendo.
E non dipende solo da nostro essere.
Internet rende la conversazione basica. Si litiga di più perché nella basicità gli istinti prendono il sopravvento. Così FB, i forum, le chat diventano delle arene. 
Peccato che quando nella realtà ci sia da mettere assieme 4 persone per fare qualcosa - anche a livello politico - non trovi nessuno.
E quests è solo la constatazione più banale, per dire.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Allora cita gli studi di cui parli.
> Io posso dire che non vedo giovani che esauriscono la loro necessità di espressione con internet.
> *Vedo un abuso* nel suo utilizzo, ma *la questione è più complicata*.


Dici poco. E di questo si parla.
E complichiamola, giusto per non stare sul banale.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Lo dici a me che sto sui forum da quando sono nati... lo so benissimo.
> Tu stai esprimendo la tua visione personale, io sto tentando di vedere l'impatto sociale della rete e dei social network che c'è, non si può negare.
> O vogliamo continuare a ripeterci che questo è "solo" uno strumento?
> Quanto tempo passano i ragazzi oggi sui social network?
> ...


Generalizzi
O meglio a livello politico non ci sono mai. Se dovessi uscire tutte le sere che mi viene proposto non sarei in casa una sera
Questa settimana sono fuori 4 sere di seguito e ho detto no ad almeno 3 persone
E non è un'eccezione
Conosco gente che non muove il culo e non sta nemmeno su internet. Semplicemnte non gli interessa socializzare
Quando ero giovane :singleeye: non sarei stata in casa un minuto e internet non c'era, avevo amici che non uscivano mai


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *non ci credo manco un po' mi spiace *
> 
> poi con noi socializzi normalmente....
> 
> ah ma noi non siamo normali, è vero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho le prove! 

No, normali non lo siete nemmeno un po'. Ma con le persone normali ho sempre avuto poco a che fare. 
Sulla socializzazione ironizzo, ovviamente  
Però non raccontarlo in giro.


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Generalizzi
> O meglio a livello politico non ci sono mai. *Se dovessi uscire tutte le sere che mi viene proposto non sarei in casa una sera
> Questa settimana sono fuori 4 sere di seguito e ho detto no ad almeno 3 persone*
> E non è un'eccezione
> ...


IDEM :rotfl::rotfl:

il mio lui è il mio opposto. Non usa i social, non ce li ha nemmeno.. ha pochi amici e non gli interessa mantenere i contatti con tutti  e non si capacita di come io riesca a sentire sempre più o meno tutti....

per me è fondamentale invece socializzare e mantenere i rapporti.

a livello politico quoto Danny.. i social sono scannatoi, poi però nessuno agisce concretamente, questo sì.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Generalizzi
> O meglio a livello politico non ci sono mai. Se dovessi uscire tutte le sere che mi viene proposto non sarei in casa una sera
> Questa settimana sono fuori 4 sere di seguito e ho detto no ad almeno 3 persone
> E non è un'accezione
> Conosco gente che non muove il culo e non sta nemmeno su internet. Semplicemnte non gli interessa socializzare


Io conto gli iscritti a determinati gruppi o blog in rete. Conto le persone che si incazzano, che dicono s dovrebbe e quelli che non scrivono niente e mettono mi piace.
Poi quando per dire organizzi qualcosa, da un comitato di quartiere o altro, tutti scomparsi.
Tutti a casa loro.
Tutti a dire "fate".
Quindi?
E' sufficiente incazzarci a tema in rete quel tanto che serve per "cambiare il mondo"?
Sembra di sì, e lo dico a livello generale.
Quando porti avanti il solo pensiero, e lasci a casa il corpo, diciamo che non fai paura a nessuno.


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mio figlio adolescente vive al cellulare. Quando è in casa e non lo faccio uscire però :mrgreen:
> Appena apro la porta fugge dai suoi amici con cui ama relazionarsi di persona.
> Molto più "pericolosi" i videogiochi che la comunicazione  su internet. Sono OT?


Esatto, è un esempio.

Io però volevo sottolineare una cosa del post di Rab.

Il problema di internet è che porta ad aumentare il livello di distrazione nei confronti di quello che ci circonda.
Un giovane che è a casa con la famiglia è un esempio.
Gente su un autobus o al bar, altro esempio.
Persone che escono insieme ma si ritagliano del tempo per estraniarsi davanti a un telefono, altro esempio.

Sui videogiochi hai pure ragione, ma in effetti l'argomento è a parte. Ed è paragonabile ad altri mezzi che si vivono in solitaria.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Io conto gli iscritti a determinati gruppi o blog in rete. Conto le persone che si incazzano, che dicono s dovrebbe e quelli che non scrivono niente e mettono mi piace.
> Poi quando per dire organizzi qualcosa, da un comitato di quartiere o altro, tutti scomparsi.
> Tutti a casa loro.
> Tutti a dire "fate".
> ...


Ah ok questo è un altro discorso
Io non partecipo a gruppi o blog me che meno di politica o similari. Non mi interessano
Per il resto con chi socializzo in rete mi piace poi aver un confronto anche di persona. Questo forum è la prova di come vivo le cose.


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Lo dici a me che sto sui forum da quando sono nati... lo so benissimo.
> Tu stai esprimendo la tua visione personale, io sto tentando di vedere l'impatto sociale della rete e dei social network che c'è, non si può negare.
> O vogliamo continuare a ripeterci che questo è "solo" uno strumento?
> *Quanto tempo passano i ragazzi oggi sui social network?*
> ...


Ok, ora però stai precisando meglio quello che pensi. Sono d'accordo, la connessione alla rete sta cambiando e cambierà ancora di più il nostro modo di vivere. Quello che intendevo dirti è che questo non necessariamente esclude altri modi di rapportarsi al mondo... in realtà li amplia, ti da solo più possibilità. Se poi diventa l'unica strada, allora si il rapporto diventa patologico. 
Questo rischio sicuramente esiste, e non solo per i giovanissimi.
Ogni nuova strada è contemporaneamente un'opportunità per crescere e un pericolo. Ognuno di noi farà la sua scelta, ammesso poi che di scelta si possa parlare.
Quanto poi al litigare sui forum... anche lì dipende. C'è chi ci si tuffa ad ogni occasione, chi istiga, chi ci gode e chi semplicemente cerca per quanto possibile di evitare.


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> IDEM :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> il mio lui è il mio opposto. Non usa i social, non ce li ha nemmeno.. ha pochi amici e non gli interessa mantenere i contatti con tutti  e non si capacita di come io riesca a sentire sempre più o meno tutti....
> 
> ...


PS: lo so che sto divagando un bel po', ma io assomiglio maledettamente al tuoi lui 
Ho il vizio di mantenere i rapporti anche senza tenere il contatto costante. Anzi, i rapporti più importanti che ho non hanno niente a che fare col contatto continuo.


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mio figlio adolescente vive al cellulare. Quando è in casa e non lo faccio uscire però
> Appena apro la porta fugge dai suoi amici con cui ama relazionarsi di persona.
> *Molto più "pericolosi" i videogiochi che la comunicazione  su internet. *Sono OT?


Ma nemmeno. Allora potrei dirti, molto peggio uno strumento totalmente passivo come la tv. Solo che anche la tv è utilissima, basta usarla con un po' di cervello. Come una pistola, una lavatrice o una moto.
L'unico vero pericolo siamo noi... banale lo so, ma vero.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mio figlio adolescente vive al cellulare. Quando è in casa e non lo faccio uscire però
> Appena apro la porta fugge dai suoi amici con cui ama relazionarsi di persona.
> Molto più "pericolosi" i videogiochi che la comunicazione  su internet. Sono OT?



Dovremmo fare questo esercizio.
Prendiamo la nostra vita 15 anni fa e confrontiamola con quella di oggi, ponendoci queste domande
1) Quanto tempo della nostra giornata trascorso a leggere un libro, una rivista
2) quanto a parlare con gli amici / genitori / persone presenti in casa
3) quanto a parlare con i vicini di casa
4) quanto a parlare o interagire con sconosciuti (anche commessi di negozi, persone incontrate sui mezzi pubblici etc)
5) quanto a guardare le case, il cielo, gli alberi, ciò che ci circonda
6) quanto in associazioni gruppi corsi 
7) Quanto a ascoltare musica


Ovviamente il tutto esclusivo, senza usare in contemporanea chat, fb, etc.
Se dite che nulla è mutato, dove prendete il tempo per stare on line?


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> *Io non ho amici.* Ma sono cessa e le cesse non possono socializzare normalmente


Bugiarda, allora sei figa... le cesse sono piene di amici e amiche


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno. Allora potrei dirti, molto peggio *uno strumento totalmente passivo come la tv*. Solo che anche la tv è utilissima, basta usarla con un po' di cervello. Come una pistola, una lavatrice o una moto.
> L'unico vero pericolo siamo noi... banale lo so, ma vero.


Libri, fumetti, cinema, persino il lavoro. Qualsiasi cosa può essere utilizzata per estraniarsi da sè e dagli altri 
Ma così divaghiamo troppo.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Esatto, è un esempio.
> 
> Io però volevo sottolineare una cosa del post di Rab.
> 
> ...


E questa è una risposta.
Quoto.


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Dovremmo fare questo esercizio.
> Prendiamo la nostra vita 15 anni fa e confrontiamola con quella di oggi, ponendoci queste domande
> 1) Quanto tempo della nostra giornata trascorso a leggere un libro, una rivista
> 2) quanto a parlare con gli amici / genitori / persone presenti in casa
> ...


dal lavoro


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

Dovremmo fare questo esercizio.
Prendiamo la nostra vita 15 anni fa e confrontiamola con quella di oggi, ponendoci queste domande
1) Quanto tempo della nostra giornata trascorso a leggere un libro, una rivista *Molto di più. Per quanto riguarda la lettura ho una vera dipendenza.*
2) quanto a parlare con gli amici / genitori / persone presenti in casa *Idem. Ma quello deriva dal fatto che non sono più un'adolescente e sono capace di attenzioni diverse.*
3) quanto a parlare con i vicini di casa *Zero. Ma vivo in un condominio e non l'ho mai fatto.*
4) quanto a parlare o interagire con sconosciuti (anche commessi di negozi, persone incontrate sui mezzi pubblici etc) *Molto di più, vedi punto 2*
5) quanto a guardare le case, il cielo, gli alberi, ciò che ci circonda *As ever.*
6) quanto in associazioni gruppi corsi *Meno. Ma è un bene perchè non sono un animale da gruppo.*
7) Quanto a ascoltare musica *Vedi punto 5.
:carneval:
*

Ovviamente il tutto esclusivo, senza usare in contemporanea chat, fb, etc.
Se dite che nulla è mutato, dove prendete il tempo per stare on line?

Dal lavoro pure io. E' proprio una questione di tempi morti in cui devo lasciare il pc ad elaborare cose


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Esatto, è un esempio.
> 
> Io però volevo sottolineare una cosa del post di Rab.
> 
> ...


Certo ma se non si esterneasse con internet lo fa con la tv, con la musica ecc ecc 
Il problema è che vuole esattamente quello estranearsi e un modo vale un altro
Per quel che riguarda autobus e bar io ho sempre portato con me un libro proprio perchè non mi interessa instaura conversazioni con chi non conosco. Ora non ho il libro ma il cellulare o l'ipad


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> PS: lo so che sto divagando un bel po', ma io assomiglio maledettamente al tuoi lui
> Ho il vizio di mantenere i rapporti anche senza tenere il contatto costante. Anzi, i rapporti più importanti che ho non hanno niente a che fare col contatto continuo.


Lui dice la stessa cosa  

infatti ci compensiamo molto. poi lui comunque è socievole e va d'accordo con tutti...ma detesta stare al telefono, detesta rispondere ai messaggi, e non lo vedo mai connesso.

OT: se da domani inizia a portarsi il cellulare al cesso, c'ha l'amante sicuro. :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Dovremmo fare questo esercizio.
> Prendiamo la nostra vita 15 anni fa e confrontiamola con quella di oggi, ponendoci queste domande
> 1) Quanto tempo della nostra giornata trascorso a leggere un libro, una rivista *Molto di più. Per quanto riguarda la lettura ho una vera dipendenza.*
> 2) quanto a parlare con gli amici / genitori / persone presenti in casa *Idem. Ma quello deriva dal fatto che non sono più un'adolescente e sono capace di attenzioni diverse.*
> ...


infatti, pure per me... ho tantissimi tempi morti in cui lancio dei job che devono elaborare dati. Nel frattempo cazzeggio qua e là


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Bugiarda, allora sei figa... le cesse sono piene di amici e amiche


Dove l'hai tirata fuori sta regola? :rotfl:


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti, pure per me... ho tantissimi tempi morti in cui lancio dei job che devono elaborare dati. Nel frattempo cazzeggio qua e là



E con i colleghi non è possible cazzeggiare, per esempio?
Sembra che la rete abbia assorbito l'aumento di produttività dovuto alla tecnologia, ma non abbia restituito tempo da scegliere. Quindi si cede il proprio tempo in termini di orario, non di lavoro.
Ma nessuno usa chat durante i viaggi? 
Io vedo persone chattare al cellulare durante i tempi morti al ristorante per esempio.
In coppia o con amici.
La cosa più allucinante mi è capitata nel deserto egiziano.
Ero sul fuoristrada con due ragazzette e un'altra coppia.
Tutti a parlare tra noi e a guardare fuori, ma ogni due per tre queste ragazzette sui 20 anni si mettevano a chattare al cellulare. Credo abbiano passato più della metà del tempo a chattare.
Cioè, sei in Egitto, in messo al deserto e non "vivi" il viaggio?
E' più importante la meta, o conta solo quella?
Che viaggi a fare?


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Dove l'hai tirata fuori sta regola? :rotfl:


parlo di vita reale eh... in rete non lo so, magari è il contrario


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> *E con i colleghi non è possible cazzeggiare, per esempio?*
> Sembra che la rete abbia assorbito l'aumento di produttività dovuto alla tecnologia, ma non abbia restituito tempo da scegliere. Quindi si cede il proprio tempo in termini di orario, non di lavoro.
> Ma nessuno usa chat durante i viaggi?
> Io vedo persone chattare al cellulare durante i tempi morti al ristorante per esempio.
> ...


Quando posso al volo, ma raramente posso. Sto in stanza con due colleghe che senso dell'umorismo zero, che però compensano con un ph umorale vicino al sangue di alien  
Se per questo a me colpisce la gente che ai concerti invece che stare "dentro" il momento e goderselo, filma tutto con lo smartphone.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quando posso al volo, ma raramente posso. Sto in stanza con due colleghe che senso dell'umorismo zero, che però compensano con un ph umorale vicino al sangue di alien
> *Se per questo a me colpisce la gente che ai concerti invece che stare "dentro" il momento e goderselo, filma tutto con lo smartphone*.



Stavo per scriverlo anch'io.


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> E con i colleghi non è possible cazzeggiare, per esempio?


Spesso mi trovo sola sul posto di lavoro. E comunque io e i miei colleghi seguiamo cose diverse e abbiamo tempi diversi.


Nobody ha detto:


> Se per questo a me colpisce la gente che ai concerti invece che stare  "dentro" il momento e goderselo, filma tutto con lo smartphone.


Quella è una cosa che impressiona anche me.
Eravamo a vedere Fabi, tempo fa. Un mio amico si gira e fa: " 'o Spot, guarda, Black Mirror, ci siamo!" (Black Mirror è una serie fantascientifico-distopica n.d.r.)


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Spesso mi trovo sola sul posto di lavoro. E comunque io e i miei colleghi seguiamo cose diverse e abbiamo tempi diversi.
> 
> Quella è una cosa che impressiona anche me.
> Eravamo a vedere Fabi, tempo fa. Un mio amico si gira e fa: " '*o Spot, guarda, Black Mirror, ci siamo!" (Black Mirror è una serie fantascientifico-distopica n.d.r.)*


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

Nob mi ha dato del cesso, così, en passant. 

scusate l'OT


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Nob mi ha dato del cesso, così, en passant.
> 
> scusate l'OT


Non confondiamo i ruoli, per cortesia.
Tu al tuo posto e io al mio.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Spesso mi trovo sola sul posto di lavoro. E comunque io e i miei colleghi seguiamo cose diverse e abbiamo tempi diversi.
> 
> Quella è una cosa che impressiona anche me.
> Eravamo a vedere Fabi, tempo fa. Un mio amico si gira e fa: " 'o Spot, guarda, Black Mirror, ci siamo!" (Black Mirror è una serie fantascientifico-distopica n.d.r.)


Chi riprende i concerti poi di solito posta i video su Youtube su Fb etc.
E' particolare come sia diventato più importante il condividere un avvenimento piuttosto che il viverlo.
E' come se nell'era presocial si fosse viaggiato con l'unico scopo di fare (noiosissime) proiezioni di diapositive con gli amici.
Quanto conta l'io virtuale rispetto a quello reale?
Siam sicuri che siano la stessa cosa?


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non confondiamo i ruoli, per cortesia.
> Tu al tuo posto e io al mio.


....sono molto senssssibile a quello che scrive Nob..


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Stavo per scriverlo anch'io.


Io le mie canzoni preferite le filmo sempre così posso vederle e rivederle fino al prossimo concerto.


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io le mie canzoni preferite le filmo sempre così posso vederle e rivederle fino al prossimo concerto.


Anche, farfie. Io no, ma la scena vista da fuori è impressionante. Anche perchè noti persone che stanno così TUTTO il concerto.


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Dovremmo fare questo esercizio.
> Prendiamo la nostra vita 15 anni fa e confrontiamola con quella di oggi, ponendoci queste domande
> 1) Quanto tempo della nostra giornata trascorso a leggere un libro, una rivista
> 2) quanto a parlare con gli amici / genitori / persone presenti in casa
> ...


1. più o meno lo stesso.  ne avevo poco allora e ne ho poco adesso.
2. molto meno.   con gli amici,perchè rispetto a 15 anni fa hanno una loro famiglia.   coi familiari,zero ma per altri motivi,diciamo luttuosi.
3.coi miei vicini non parlavo 15 anni fa e non parlo adesso
4. parlare con gli sconosciuti è il mio lavoro
5. lo stesso di allora
6. non mi interessavano allora non mi interessano oggi
7. oggi più di allora


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Nob mi ha dato del cesso, così, en passant.
> 
> scusate l'OT


vabbè che divento presbite, ma se arrivassi a tanto spediscimi il cane guida


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè che divento presbite, ma se arrivassi a tanto spediscimi il cane guida


:rotfl::rotfl: er poro buck :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

comunque seriamente... il potere di internet è preoccupante soprattutto nel governare e manipolare l'opinione pubblica. Avete letto da qualche parte stamattina che sull'omicidio di Yara i caramba hanno manipolato il filmino del furgone di Bossetti? Io no, l'ha evidenziato solo il tg7 di Mentana ieri sera. Ora prescindendo che questo sia colpevole o meno, il fatto è di una gravità inaudita. Eppure nulla sui quotidiani online.


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> comunque seriamente... il potere di internet è preoccupante soprattutto nel governare e manipolare l'opinione pubblica. Avete letto da qualche parte stamattina che sull'omicidio di Yara i caramba hanno manipolato il filmino del furgone di Bossetti? Io no, l'ha evidenziato solo il tg7 di Mentana ieri sera. Ora prescindendo che questo sia colpevole o meno, il fatto è di una gravità inaudita. Eppure nulla sui quotidiani online.


Sulla moda dei "processi giudiziari da salotto" ci sarebbe da fare un thread a parte.
Comunque appena controllato. Si, sui quotidiani on line la notizia c'è.
E' questione anche di tempi di pubblicazione.


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sulla moda dei "processi giudiziari da salotto" ci sarebbe da fare un thread a parte.
> Comunque appena controllato. Si, sui quotidiani on line la notizia c'è.
> E' questione anche di tempi di pubblicazione.


Il problema è che questo non è stato fatto in un processo da salotto. Stamattina non l'ho trovata... mi piacerà vedere ora il risalto che daranno e il clamore che susciterà. Perchè pensare che questi manomettano così sfacciatamente le prove è da brividi.


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il problema è che questo non è stato fatto in un processo da salotto. Stamattina non l'ho trovata... mi piacerà vedere ora il risalto che daranno e il clamore che susciterà. Perchè pensare che questi manomettano così sfacciatamente le prove è da brividi.


Aspetta... io avevo capito che si trattava del video passato ai media, non del materiale probatorio usato durante l'udienza. Mi sbaglio?


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Aspetta... io avevo capito che si trattava del video passato ai media, non del materiale probatorio usato durante l'udienza. Mi sbaglio?


Si infatti. E' stato escluso dal processo proprio perchè risultato manipolato. E' stato manipolato e poi passato ai media per quale motivo?


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si infatti. E' stato escluso dal processo proprio perchè risultato manipolato. E' stato manipolato e poi passato ai media per quale motivo?


Errata corrige sui tempi, è stato fatto con pezzi esclusi dal processo. Dicono l'abbiano fatto per chiarezza e sintesi d'informazioni.
Grave sicuramente lo stesso, non è nemmeno il primo caso di immagini o informazioni tagliate ad arte.
Però c'è da tener presente che internet seleziona a seconda del sensazionalismo della notiza.. Ci si piò aspettare che questa non faccia scalpore più di tanto.


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Errata corrige sui tempi, è stato fatto con pezzi esclusi dal processo. Dicono l'abbiano fatto per chiarezza e sintesi d'informazioni.
> Grave sicuramente lo stesso, non è nemmeno il primo caso di immagini o informazioni tagliate ad arte.
> *Però c'è da tener presente che internet seleziona a seconda del sensazionalismo della notiza.. Ci si piò aspettare che questa non faccia scalpore più di tanto.*


Lo so spot... a me lascia basito. Questo è passato una sola volta lì davanti è quelle merde rimontano il film per far vedere che faceva la ronda tutta la sera. Ora, se anche risulterà colpevole al processo, questo comportamento è marcio.
Da una intercettazione in carcere si sente la moglie chiedergli: perchè ripassavi avanti e indietro lì davanti se non sei colpevole? Capisci, se manipolano l'opinione della moglie, immagina quella pubblica.


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lo so spot... a me lascia basito. Questo è passato una sola volta lì davanti è quelle merde rimontano il film per far vedere che faceva la ronda tutta la sera. Ora, se anche risulterà colpevole al processo, questo comportamento è marcio.
> Da una intercettazione in carcere si sente la moglie chiedergli: perchè ripassavi avanti e indietro lì davanti se non sei colpevole? Capisci, se manipolano l'opinione della moglie, immagina quella pubblica.


...sono senza parole, ho letto adesso.

è gravissimo, ma credo sia una delle cose più usuali che accade, purtroppo. non parliamo poi dei mass media che apriamo il baratro..


----------



## brenin (4 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si infatti. E' stato escluso dal processo proprio perchè risultato manipolato. E' stato manipolato e poi passato ai media per quale motivo?


Bella domanda.....  e non è il primo caso in cui la "stampa" sbatte il mostro in prima pagina e poi la Cassazione smonta i teoremi ( vedi Perugia ) costruiti da pm che adorano i media,le tv,le interviste,adorano far spendere milioni di euro in intercettazioni telefoniche ( ed anche in migliaia di esami del dna ) per istruire processi che non portano a niente ( salvo che il Gip - ed un magistrato napoletano ne sa qualcosa - decida per il non luogo a procedere ) o - se istruiti - portano all'assoluzione degli imputati. E' solo nausea e disgusto,un'altra scheggia impazzita nel labirinto delle Istituzioni.....


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Anche, farfie. Io no, ma la scena vista da fuori è impressionante. Anche perchè noti persone che stanno così TUTTO il concerto.



Già.


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Anche, farfie. Io no, ma la scena vista da fuori è impressionante. Anche perchè noti persone che stanno così TUTTO il concerto.


prima dei cellulari c'era gente che stava con l'accendino o con il cuoricino acceso tutto il tempo :rotfl:


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> 1. più o meno lo stesso.  ne avevo poco allora e ne ho poco adesso.
> 2. molto meno.   con gli amici,perchè rispetto a 15 anni fa hanno una loro famiglia.   coi familiari,zero ma per altri motivi,diciamo luttuosi.
> 3.coi miei vicini non parlavo 15 anni fa e non parlo adesso
> 4. parlare con gli sconosciuti è il mio lavoro
> ...


1) Più libri che riviste. Per me queste ultime sono peggiorate in maniera inaccettabile, specie quelle di alcuni settori. Spesso l'approfondimento on line è più stimolante. La sera non guardiamo mai la tv ma leggiamo libri generalmente.
2) idem come te. 
3) Sempre parlato con i vicini. Ho avuto anche amicizie con loro. Negli ultimi anni la gente nuova si fa i cazzi propri e manco ti saluta. Mi è capitato pure di litigarci quando i cazzi propri sono andati a danneggiare i miei (e sarebbe bastato dirmelo prima che ci si accordava...)
4) Non lo faccio per lavoro ma mi è sempre piaciuto
5) Idem
6) Mi sono defilato quando ho visto gradualmente la partecipazione diventare sempre più risicata e gli obiettivi meno raggiungibili. C'è stato un peggioramento da questo punto di vista. Sempre meno gente interessata.
7) Non compro più tonnellate di CD ma ascolto e scarico tutto da Youtube.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> prima dei cellulari c'era gente che stava con l'accendino o con il cuoricino acceso tutto il tempo :rotfl:



Sì vabbè, ma ascoltava.
Mica si faceva venire la tendinite reggendo un ipad.
Oddio, a quello dei PInk Floyd a Monza con tutto quello che girava... non so quanti realmente ascoltassero.
Però me lo ricordo ancora, anche se non ho il video.


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sì vabbè, ma ascoltava.
> Mica si faceva venire la tendinite reggendo un ipad.
> Oddio, a quello dei PInk Floyd a Monza con tutto quello che girava... non so quanti realmente ascoltassero.
> Però me lo ricordo ancora, anche se non ho il video.


giocavo :carneval: io mai retto nè cuori nè cellulare perchè mi scoccio...

a proposito, una domanda: quanti di voi comprano ancora il giornale cartaceo?


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2015)

ho smesso da molti anni.


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> giocavo :carneval: io mai retto nè cuori nè cellulare perchè mi scoccio...
> 
> a proposito, una domanda: quanti di voi comprano ancora il giornale cartaceo?


Mai fatto.
Ma io sono una quasi nativa digitale.


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mai fatto.
> Ma io sono una quasi nativa digitale.


io lo compro ancora  mi piace proprio leggere il giornale. come leggo libri e non e-book, ma quello pure perchè "siccome che so ciecata" dovrei stare tutto il tempo con gli occhiali


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io lo compro ancora  mi piace proprio leggere il giornale. come leggo libri e non e-book, ma quello pure perchè "siccome che so ciecata" dovrei stare tutto il tempo con gli occhiali



Io ho in antipatia "il formato". Proprio fisicamente scomodo.
Anche i libri li preferisco per una questione di "fisicità". Ma soprattutto in viaggio, gli ebook non mi schifano, anzi. Il fatto di portarli ovunque facilmente mi piace tantissimo - anche perchè prima circolavo con 3-4 libri in borsa.. e a volte lo faccio ancora  -


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io ho in antipatia "il formato". Proprio fisicamente scomodo.
> Anche i libri li preferisco per una questione di "fisicità". Ma soprattutto in viaggio, gli ebook non mi schifano, anzi. Il fatto di portarli ovunque facilmente mi piace tantissimo - anche perchè prima circolavo con 3-4 libri in borsa.. e a volte lo faccio ancora  -


un'altra divoratrice di libri..come me  ah mi ricordo poi avevi aperto un 3d sui libri.

sai che nell'anno post rottura non ce l'ho fatta a leggere NULLA? niente. adesso ho ripreso


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...sono senza parole, ho letto adesso.
> 
> *è gravissimo, ma credo sia una delle cose più usuali che accade*, purtroppo. non parliamo poi dei mass media che apriamo il baratro..


vedi l'ingegnere una-bomber con le prove contraffatte dalla polizia... e gli è andata di culo che dopo anni l'hanno prosciolto. Boh, c'è solo da sperare di non finirci mai in mezzo.


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sì vabbè, ma ascoltava.
> Mica si faceva venire la tendinite reggendo un ipad.
> Oddio, a quello dei PInk Floyd a Monza con tutto quello che girava... non so quanti realmente ascoltassero.
> Però me lo ricordo ancora, anche se non ho il video.


stessa cosa a Roma :rotfl:


----------



## brenin (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io ho in antipatia "il formato". Proprio fisicamente scomodo.
> Anche i libri li preferisco per una questione di "fisicità". Ma soprattutto in viaggio, gli ebook non mi schifano, anzi. Il fatto di portarli ovunque facilmente mi piace tantissimo - anche perchè prima circolavo con 3-4 libri in borsa.. e a volte lo faccio ancora  -


Anch'io sono accanito lettore, ma non di e-book ( dei quali  riconosco comunque la grande praticità ed il minimo ingombro ). Preferisco i libri perchè, man mano che mio figlio crescerà,comincerò gradualmente a "passarglieli" , e nel frattempo - con altri lettori - ce li scambiamo ( risparmiamndo anche un bel po' di soldini.... )


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> stessa cosa a Roma :rotfl:


quotone :rotfl:

quando ha chiuso con Comfortably Numb c'era il nebbione


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> giocavo :carneval: io mai retto nè cuori nè cellulare perchè mi scoccio...
> 
> a proposito, una domanda: quanti di voi comprano ancora il giornale cartaceo?


Giornale no che lo leggo a scrocco, riviste mi capita ancora.

P.S: gli ebook non mi avranno mai.


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giornale no che lo leggo a scrocco, riviste mi capita ancora.
> 
> P.S: *gli ebook non mi avranno mai*.



nemmeno a me, non li sopporto proprio. riconosco la praticità ma non fanno per me.


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quotone :rotfl:
> 
> quando ha chiuso con Comfortably Numb c'era il nebbione


in tema col pezzo, insomma  io stavo simulando il solo di chitarra con ululati distorti :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> in tema col pezzo, insomma  io stavo simulando il solo di chitarra con ululati distorti :rotfl:


ti adoro   uno dei miei pezzi preferiti..


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ti adoro   uno dei miei pezzi preferiti..


con me ha un rapporto di amore/odio perchè da anni lo provo e non riesco a farlo mai bene


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> con me ha un rapporto di amore/odio perchè da anni lo provo e non riesco a farlo mai bene


non perdonerò mai mia madre che mi ha mandata ad imparare il pianoforte, io volevo suonare la chitarra 

però anche il piano è bello   anche se suono poco ormai e sono un po' arenata...


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non perdonerò mai mia madre che mi ha mandata ad imparare il pianoforte, io volevo suonare la chitarra
> 
> *però anche il piano è bello*   anche se suono poco ormai e sono un po' arenata...


e direi proprio di si... :singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non perdonerò mai mia madre che mi ha mandata ad imparare il pianoforte, io volevo suonare la chitarra
> 
> però anche il piano è bello   anche se suono poco ormai e sono un po' arenata...


nulla ti vieta di provare ad imparare adesso, se non la tua volontà


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> nulla ti vieta di provare ad imparare adesso, se non la tua volontà


Il tempo.

Io non ho mai imparato a suonarla quella cavolo di chitarra.
E mai ci riuscirò


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> nulla ti vieta di provare ad imparare adesso, se non la tua volontà





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Il tempo.
> 
> Io non ho mai imparato a suonarla quella cavolo di chitarra.
> E mai ci riuscirò


brava Spot, stavo per scriverlo io.

e poi il mio sogno era suonare tipo in una band così (non sto scherzando)

[video=youtube;szEPX3xiJD0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szEPX3xiJD0[/video]


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Il tempo.
> 
> Io non ho mai imparato a suonarla quella cavolo di chitarra.
> E mai ci riuscirò


tu mi dirai che in certe cose, se manca il talento, manca tutto.   eppure se ci si pongono degli obbiettivi ragionevoli, si possono raggiungere.

chiaro che se pensi di arrivare a suonare la chitarra come Carlos Santana o Tony Iommi magari ti illudi.

ma se il tuo obbiettivo è un falò in spiaggia in estate, ci puoi arrivare.


----------



## Falcor (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a proposito, una domanda: quanti di voi comprano ancora il giornale cartaceo?


Io non li compro ma li leggo quasi tutti i giorni (quelli del bar ). Poi vabè ho una mania tutta mia che ho col tempo scoperto essere comune ad altri mancini. Inizio a leggerli dall'ultima pagina andando indietro fino alla prima (vai JB altro materiale per insultarmi ).

Gli ebook non li sopporto, amo ancora troppo i tagli sulle dita fatti dalle pagine dei libri. Però con quello che costano i libri e visto che ancora leggo abbastanza mi son ridotto a scaricare i libri e a leggerli sul tablet (cosa tristissima).


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io non li compro ma li leggo quasi tutti i giorni (quelli del bar ). Poi vabè ho una mania tutta mia che ho col tempo scoperto essere comune ad altri mancini. *Inizio a leggerli dall'ultima pagina andando indietro fino alla prima* (vai JB altro materiale per insultarmi ).
> 
> Gli ebook non li sopporto, amo ancora troppo i tagli sulle dita fatti dalle pagine dei libri. Però con quello che costano i libri e visto che ancora leggo abbastanza mi son ridotto a scaricare i libri e a leggerli sul tablet (cosa tristissima).


quello è perchè sei abituato coi manga 

bravi bravi leggete tutti il giornale a scrocco :carneval:


----------



## Falcor (4 Novembre 2015)

Eh no, mai letto manga (purtroppo aggiungo). Anche a me la cosa era strana fino a che su fb nel gruppo dei mancini ho scoperto che molti mancini lo fanno. Anche i volantini della spesa li sfoglio a partire dalla fine. Finché lo facevo da solo pensavo di avere problemi poi ho scoperto che lo fanno in molti (forse abbiamo in molti un problema ).


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu mi dirai che in certe cose, se manca il talento, manca tutto.   eppure se ci si pongono degli obbiettivi ragionevoli, si possono raggiungere.
> 
> chiaro che se pensi di arrivare a suonare la chitarra come Carlos Santana o Tony Iommi magari ti illudi.
> 
> ma se il tuo obbiettivo è un falò in spiaggia in estate, ci puoi arrivare.


il mio obiettivo era suonare con le Iron Maidens in tournèè in giro per gli States tutta vestita di pelle e borchie coi capelli rasati sotto e lunghi sopra.

:carneval:


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu mi dirai che in certe cose, se manca il talento, manca tutto.   eppure se ci si pongono degli obbiettivi ragionevoli, si possono raggiungere.
> 
> chiaro che se pensi di arrivare a suonare la chitarra come Carlos Santana o Tony Iommi magari ti illudi.
> 
> ma se il tuo obbiettivo è un falò in spiaggia in estate, ci puoi arrivare.


Non parlavo mica di talento, ma di priorità. Non è che posso pretendere di fare tutto quello che mi piacerebbe, devo selezionare quello che voglio imparare prima di schiattare e quello che magari non è così importante 



banshee ha detto:


> il mio obiettivo era suonare con le Iron Maidens  in tournèè in giro per gli States tutta vestita di pelle e borchie coi  capelli rasati sotto e lunghi sopra.
> 
> :carneval:


Eh ban, cara.. anche io volevo diventare la spalla destra (nonchè amante) di Zero. Ma vabbè...


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non parlavo mica di talento, ma di priorità. Non è che posso pretendere di fare tutto quello che mi piacerebbe, devo selezionare quello che voglio imparare prima di schiattare e quello che magari non è così importante
> 
> 
> Eh ban, cara.. anche io volevo diventare la spalla destra (nonchè amante) di Zero. Ma vabbè...


:rotfl: :rotfl: 
Devi proprio passare per Roma, ti porto a Rebibbia a vedere il mammut


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Devi proprio passare per Roma, ti porto a Rebibbia a vedere il mammut


Eh ma infatti ci volevo andare, ma non ce l'ho fatta :unhappy:
Comunque così mi compri davvero facile.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Novembre 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciononostante Internet esiste.
> E' una forma collaterale di comunicazione ed una fantasmagoria di superuomini allo stesso tempo.
> Quello che c'è di là da un passo non interessa, come non interessa se si cammina per strada, se si è seduti al tavolino di un bar o mentre si fa la fila alla cassa del supermercato, con la differenza che in Internet i passi sono lunghissimi.
> E' facile sembrare qualcuno di importante per il solo fatto di esserci sempre e costantemente, quasi che la quantità facesse le veci della qualità.
> ...


... già


----------



## LTD (4 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Mezzi di trasporto e mezzi di comunicazione sono due cose diverse, non si possono paragonare.
> I mezzi di trasporto sono sempre fisici. Internet no.
> Facebook è solo uno dei tanti social network di internet.
> Questo forum è uno degli altri.
> ...




sono d'accordo
senza contare l'importanza del linguaggio non verbale nella comunicazione


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu mi dirai che in certe cose, se manca il talento, manca tutto.   eppure se ci si pongono degli obbiettivi ragionevoli, si possono raggiungere.
> 
> chiaro che se pensi di arrivare a suonare la chitarra come Carlos Santana o Tony Iommi magari ti illudi.
> 
> ma se il tuo obbiettivo è un falò in spiaggia in estate, ci puoi arrivare.


boss, il mio obiettivo prima del nulla sarebbe riuscire a suonare questa, poi me ne andrei col sorriso sulle labbra...

[video=youtube;ZsTtuaUMEq0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsTtuaUMEq0&list=PLJJ2hOyHKLOe02  p-ElErYKSI-Ij7vVA4A[/video]


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2015)

Ti capisco.


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2015)

*ma na cosa così no eh*



banshee ha detto:


> il mio obiettivo era suonare con le Iron Maidens in tournèè in giro per gli States tutta vestita di pelle e borchie coi capelli rasati sotto e lunghi sopra.
> 
> :carneval:





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non parlavo mica di talento, ma di priorità. Non è che posso pretendere di fare tutto quello che mi piacerebbe, devo selezionare quello che voglio imparare prima di schiattare e quello che magari non è così importante
> 
> 
> Eh ban, cara.. anche io volevo diventare la spalla destra (nonchè amante) di Zero. Ma vabbè...


[video=youtube;6LzizKEnr-0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LzizKEnr-0[/video]


----------



## banshee (5 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Eh ma infatti ci volevo andare, ma non ce l'ho fatta :unhappy:
> Comunque così mi compri davvero facile.


giornata romana ideale:

- mattina mostra impressionisti
- pranzo trattoria romana tipica dove i proprietari si mandano affanculo tra loro ogni 5 minuti (ma fanno un'amatriciana da paura e l'abbacchio+ carciofi alla giudia chettelodico a fare) non è la parolaccia ovviamente, quello è troppo turistico ormai
- pomeriggio alla ricerca di zero
- serata san lorenzo + black out (discoteca rock metal)

:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> giornata romana ideale:
> 
> - mattina mostra impressionisti
> - *pranzo trattoria romana tipica dove i proprietari si mandano affanculo tra loro ogni 5 minuti (ma fanno un'amatriciana da paura e l'abbacchio+ carciofi alla giudia chettelodico a fare)* non è la parolaccia ovviamente, quello è troppo turistico ormai
> ...



indirizzo in mp please :carneval:


----------



## banshee (5 Novembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> indirizzo in mp please :carneval:


vado :carneval:


----------



## Beman30 (5 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> giornata romana ideale:
> 
> - mattina mostra impressionisti
> - pranzo trattoria romana tipica dove i proprietari si mandano affanculo tra loro ogni 5 minuti (ma fanno un'amatriciana da paura e l'abbacchio+ carciofi alla giudia chettelodico a fare) non è la parolaccia ovviamente, quello è troppo turistico ormai
> ...


Splendido! A parte la discoteca (son troppo vecchio per ste cose...)
oddio neanche la ricerca di zero mi fa impazzì, mi fermo alla trattoria


----------



## Spot (5 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> giornata romana ideale:
> 
> - mattina mostra impressionisti
> - pranzo trattoria romana tipica dove i proprietari si mandano affanculo tra loro ogni 5 minuti (ma fanno un'amatriciana da paura e l'abbacchio+ carciofi alla giudia chettelodico a fare) non è la parolaccia ovviamente, quello è troppo turistico ormai
> ...


Ok. Quando?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Il progresso tecnologico  ha portato a semplificare la comunicazione tra individui,
> Il telefono eliminava il corpo, la gestualità, la mimica e lasciava la voce.
> Internet ha cancellato la voce e dato corpo ai soli pensieri.
> Eliminando 2/3 degli strumenti di cui disponiamo per comunicare quello che rimane è una macedonia di essere, voler essere, istinti primitivi.
> ...



noi siamo una generazione che può essere stata solo che migliorata e sviluppata dall'avvento del digitale, perché queste cose fanno già parte del nostro bagaglio culturale ed emotivo.
tu le stai insegnando alla tua prole, credo.
tranquillo che se come genitore lavori bene non andranno perse.

questa paura dell'impoverimento io non la condivido.

una cosa che mi invece dà molto fastidio è un certo uso dei telefonini quando si è in compagnia, quando il tuo interlocutore trasmette l'impressione che vorrebbe o potrebbe essere altrove: ma questa è una cafonaggine che ricordo anche prima dei cellulari. probabilmente chi ne era predisposto l'ha amplificate grazie allo strumento.


----------

